

The NSA just posted its first "full" transparency report - spenvo
http://www.theverge.com/2014/6/27/5849618/the-nsa-just-posted-its-first-ever-transparency-report

======
dmfdmf
Why should we believe them now? Clearly they are willing to lie to Congress so
I am sure they have no compunction against lying to the public. How about an
independent audit of these numbers? I didn't think so.

Once you have been caught in a lie rebuilding your reputation is virtually
impossible.

~~~
spenvo
Exactly. I actually edited the headline. Originally it read: "The NSA just
posted its first full transparency report." (For the submission I added
parentheses to "full.")

On another note, I wonder how many dissenting voices are present behind the
doors of the NSA given the Snowden revelations // what the state of the
workplace culture is.﻿

